# FIBROMYALGIA



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

HELP? NEED DATA TO MAKE A DECISION? MY WIFE AND I RESIDE IN THE NORTHEAST, WE ARE CONSIDERING A MOVE TO THE STATE OF FLORIDA. WE ARE LOOKING FOR INPUT AND THE EFFECTS OF FIBROMYALGIA AND IF WARMER WINTER CONDITIONS HAVE A EFFECT,OR NONE AT ALL? MY WIFE WAS DIAGNOISED WITH FIBROMAYALGIAIN 1999. IN 1998 SHE WAS DIAGNOISED WITH REANAUD SYNDORME(FREEZING OF HANDS AND FEET). ALSO IF ANY ONE HAS BOTH FIBROMYALGIA & REANAUD SYNDORME WE LIKE TO HEAR FROM YOU,BECAUSE BESIDES THE NORMAL PAINS ASSOCIATED WITH FIBROMAYALGIA, SHE HAS SEVERE PAIN IN THE FEET AND HANDS.THANK YOU IF ANY ONE CAN HELP WITH ANY INFORMATION.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

I have both - diagnosed in 92-93. I live in Nova Scotia. Changes in weather patterns do effect me, dampness effects me more as far as pain is concerned.But if I get cold, my core temp drops like a stone, a chill can make me very ill, it is almost impossible for me to warm up. I have often wondered if a warmer climate would help, I have been told a dry, warm climate is better, like Arizona. Florida has alot extreme high & low pressure systems, tornatos & hurricanes, I don't think this would help but I can't say for sure. Anyone with these conditions living in the florida area on the board? I'm curious to know also. I love Nova Scotia, its in my soul, but its hell to live here any time but summer.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

this is a test, first been pecking away, and not all are posting


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

First, Lori Ann I want to thank you for the licorice tip, my posts on other topics did not post. I will give it a try. Also, I am still trying to work full time, and I had to work this past weekend, so I am having to write when I can. I think all of you are great. Michael, hi, I was diagnosed too in 99. I wanted to start a topic on that very subject!I have read many, many books. The latest ,was from this publishing co. ( Parkview) "FIBROMYALGIA" and the MindBodySpirit Connectionit is stated on page 68, under ModulatingFactors: quote....SOME FIND THAT THEY FEEL BEST IN THE HOT,DRY CLIMATE OF THE SOUTHWESTERN UNITED STATES. Also , before my diagnoses, two years ago, I was re-married and we went to Las Vegas on our homey moon, I had just had a hystorectomy and had not been feeling well, had had tendinitis in my elbow. any way I felt great in Vegas. I believe unless someone out there can say otherwise, in my opinion, that might be our best hope.From what I have been reading about others, here, we all share problems with mold allergies,being cold and not being able to warm and so forth. Is there anyone out there in the south west? I hope noone replies to this ?!!??!!(





















: I agree about Florida as well. The humidity is killing me right now in northern Alabama.this is a very rough disease not only on us, but on our families as well. I think it is really sweet that you are considering relocating for your wife.my prayers for us all,Jen------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Michael, I am not sure that Florida would help the fibro symptoms, but would probably help the Raynaud's. My hurting hands and feet are what brought me to the Rhematologist. They primarily bother me in the a.m. when I first get up in the morning and when I start to use them, the pain goes away. I was diagnosed with a border-line Raynaud's Syndrome. They turn pale and cold mostly, not blue. I have to wear 3pairs of socks in winter- the inner-most sock being polypropyline, or kind of like polyester. This wicks the damp sweat that comes from the feet into the outer socks, which should be wool. Shoes can't be too tight, and should be a breathable material like leather. I have to warm them up with warm water or a heating pad, as just room temperature doesn't do it. We are thinking about moving to the Carolinas when we retire, but have to go for a visit first. The low pressure and dampness is what seems to bother me. Arizona, according to my husband, would be preferrable because of the weather. Mood, however, means alot to me too though, and I thrive on lush green landscaping with bright beautiful flowers and water to make me happy. Perhaps you could check on this board and ask "Sharon from Florida." : http://pub4.ezboard.com/fcloudsonlinesuppo...ralfmdiscussion Good luck to both you and your wife, and let us know how its going wherever you decide.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Michael, I too am new to this board, but have met a wonderful array of support people. They are great! I don't know if I have Raynaud's Syndrome or not. I am always cold. My hands and feet will stay ice cold for hours and I, too, love to put them in warm water to warm them or I crawl under an electric blanket for an hour or more to get warm. If I'm moving around a lot, my feet don't seem to get as cold as often, but the minute I sit down, etc. it isn't long before they're cold. I do not look forward to our winter months at all. I'm so cold then, I never warm up until the Spring thaw!!! How do they diagnose Raynaud's? I've done research on it on my own over the net as to what it is, but how does a Doctor diagnose? Special test? I'm not sure about Florida for your wife. I have Fibromyalgia, too, and the humidity can get aggravating in Wisconsin, too. And then I seem to hurt more. Air pressure plays a part, too, and we are forever changing weather patterns here. I visited a girlfriend in Del Rio, Texas 3 years ago for a week, and I did not have one headache and the achey muscles weren't as bad either. It was drier there and it made quite a difference. Arizona is dry, and it also gets very very hot during late spring, summer, and early fall. If you don't mind spending a lot of time indoors with air conditioning going and do your errands, etc. in the early morning hours or after dark, then perhaps it would be for you two. We know several couples who love it there! Personal opinion, I think. And how well you can readjust to a change. Good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Michael,I was reading your posting and I believe someone asked about living in Arizona. I am in the South West and I can tell you that when I am in different regions of the US I suffer a differnt level of pain. When it is hot and dry, I don't ache as bad. I do not acclimate to small climate changes at all. Just below 69 to 70 and I can feel cold. I believe and it is only a personal opinion, that I would not fair very well in cold, humid, or wet weather. I think that all the sunshine and warmth keeps better mental health also. In the South West it is hot May through September but late spring and early fall the evenings are gorgeous! I tested high for mold allergies also, not much of a problem with them. New Mexico is beautiful and may not be so intense for heat, I favor Colorado myself for a future move (Southern half) and Nevada has some beautiful weather year around. Arizona is very bearable in the summer because of the simple convenience of air conditioning. On the flip side, How many months out out of the year is it cold and people are limited on being outside? It is just your preference and what your body is able to tolerate. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Michael,Just wanted to send you this about Arizona. I thought it was funny. The TRUTH.....no joke about Summers in Arizona> > >> > >> > >"It's So Hot In Arizona That......"> > >> > >The birds have to use pot holders to pull worms> > >out of the ground.> > >> > >The potatoes cook underground, and all you have> > >to do to have lunch is to pull one out and add butter,> > >salt and pepper.> > >> > >Farmers are feeding their chickens crushed ice> > >to keep them from laying hard-boiled eggs.> > >> > >The cows are giving evaporated milk.> > >> > >The trees are whistling for the dogs.> > >> > >You no longer associate bridges (or rivers) with> > > water.> > >> > >You can say 113 degrees without fainting.> > >> > >You eat hot chilies to cool your mouth off.> > >> > >You can make instant sun tea.> > >> > >You learn that a seat belt makes a pretty good> > >branding iron.> > >> > >The temperature drops below 95, you feel a> > >bit chilly.> > >> > >You discover that in July, it takes only 2 fingers> > >to drive your car.> > >> > >You discover that you can get a sunburn through> > >your car window.> > >> > >You notice the best parking place is determined> > >by shade instead of distance.> > >> > >Hot water now comes out of both taps.> > >> > >It's noon in July, kids are on summer vacation,> > >and not one person is out on the streets.> > >> > >You actually burn your hand opening the car door.> > >> > >You break a sweat the instant you step outside> > >at 7:30 a.m. before work.> > >> > >No one would dream of putting vinyl upholstery in> > >a car or not having air conditioning.> > >> > >Your biggest bicycle wreck fear is, "What if I get> > >knocked out and end up lying on the pavement> > >and cook to death?"> > >> > >You realize that asphalt has a liquid state.> > >> > >A sad Arizonan once prayed, "I wish it would> > >rain - not so much for me, cuz I've seen it -- but> > >for my 7-year-old."> > >> > >A visitor to Arizona once asked, "Does it ever> > >rain out here?" A rancher quickly answered, "Yes,> > >it does. Do you remember that part in the Bible> > >where it rained for 40 days and 40 nights?" The> > >visitor replied, "Yes, I'm familiar with Noah's flood."> > >"Well," the rancher puffed up, we got about two> > >and a half inches of that."


----------

